# Board Games



## Loki (Oct 14, 2005)

Who here plays board games? I've decided you're never too old to play them, be it a classic like monopoly or a monster like Axis & Allies.

 I'm personally into Settlers of Catan at the moment, an excellent game of trade and cunning. It's so great to implement things you read about in books like The Prince and the Art of War into real life!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 14, 2005)

guilty... not often, but it happens once and a while.

 It's like avideo game but real


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2005)

Risk, SFB, Axis & Allies, Chess, Klin Zha, Shogun are semi regulars.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 14, 2005)

Risk, Monopoly (straight rules), othello, occasionally Stratego and Battleship (for nostalgic sake). 

Been more into $5.00 buy in Texas Hold 'Em games than anything else... heh...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 14, 2005)

The fantastic four monopoly game it's like the old version but my kids like to play with me and that is always fun.

Terry


----------



## Loki (Oct 14, 2005)

Bob, how long does a game of A&A take you?


----------



## Gemini (Oct 14, 2005)

My game of choice has always been Risk, but with a house full of kids, I don't get to play much. Well, actually, never is more accurate.

 We go through games in streaks. A few weeks of Texas hold 'em, then on to Yatzee, Monopoly junior, then scrabble. Once in a while, my 12 year old will humor me with a game of chess, but that's rare. At least we're past the dreaded "Blues Clues" and the like.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Bob, how long does a game of A&A take you?


 Last game was a solid afternoon. Haven't played in several months though.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 14, 2005)

Only if you can count Warhammer 40k as a board game.

 WAAAGH!


----------



## dubljay (Oct 14, 2005)

I love to play chess, though I don't get to play too often, I hate playing online, dunno why, probably because of the 2D board.  Scrabble is another favorite of mine... I just can't spell for beans


----------



## Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Board games are fun with the right people! 

I am particularly fond of Monopoly.  Don't get to play it very often, can't seem to find the time.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2005)

Risk, Chess, Stratego, Clue (with the kids),...


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 14, 2005)

I personally abhor all board games...maybe because I always lose!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My brother is getting married in the spring and they are trying to figure out how to incorporate board games into the reception...heaven help us.


----------

